# Most Glaring Gaps in Your Musical Listening



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I began a thread similar to this some time back... at least a year ago. At that time I admitted to glaring gaps in my collection of Verdi and Stravinsky. I have, since that time, rectified these voids to a good extent. Yet the more music I discover and the more music I hear, the more I am aware that I am ignorant of and the larger my "wish list" grows. So I will ask the question once again (with some additions):

*What are the most glaring gaps in your music collection/music listening?*

*What individual composers do you admit (perhaps with some embarrassment) to being woefully underrepresented in your musical collection?*

*What musical period/style/genre do you feel you really ought to explore more?*


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Medieval music. 

When I first registered here my operatic grasp was more gap than knowledge (mostly gaps even). I've managed to conquer the representative "best works" of the Masters of Opera, but I have not done the same for medieval music. 

I don't know where to start, or rather, where to throw myself into, because what I have explored so far is not that exciting, but then again I have given it little effort beyond, yes, Monteverdi's Vespro della Beata Vergine. 

And Handel.


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Anything from Stockhausen to Ligeti and Crumb.

I don't understand this extreme dissonance. What am I to call these sounds, other than ugly?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Sofronitsky said:


> Anything from Stockhausen to Ligeti and Crumb.
> 
> I don't understand this extreme dissonance. What am I to call these sounds, other than ugly?


Interesting maybe...

Ligeti's use of dissonance isn't that extreme most of the time though.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I began a thread similar to this some time back... at least a year ago. At that time I admitted to glaring gaps in my collection of Verdi and Stravinsky. I have, since that time, rectified these voids to a good extent. Yet the more music I discover and the more music I hear, the more I am aware that I am ignorant of and the larger my "wish list" grows. So I will ask the question once again (with some additions):
> 
> *What are the most glaring gaps in your music collection/music listening?*
> 
> ...


First of all, answers to your interesting questions will be all relative. Folks with 500 CDs might well feel their collection is ample and well represented. Or in my case several Arnold Schoenberg dedicated CDs appear to satisfy my current curiosity with the man's music, whereas fans of his might even have _less_ Schoenberg CDs than me. So, it's all going to be a personal thing as to what the most glaring gaps are. I for one, don't care the slightest in owning any extremely noisy avant-garde-cacophonic-industrial-random-noise-like music, whereas some member or two here might proudly have thousands of such CDs.

So, the most glaring gaps to me are waltzes, polkas and such dance music by Johann Strauss I and II, although I do have several of II's operettas. Of course, there are small gaps here and there. I think I could also do with a bit more of Stravinsky's music. Overall, if you were to list a top 50 most popular composers by CD sales (based on statistical fact within large markets, as challenging as that might be), I would say I have at least a CD or two by most of these folks.

I have also been expanding my CD collection of 20th century music over the last couple of years, especially the last year. I bought much symphonies and chamber music for example, from Villa-Lobos to Ernst Toch to Kurt Atterberg to Egon Wellesz to ... I just listened to a CD of Martinu's music, his (relatively) popular double concerto for strings, piano and timpani, concerto for string quartet and _Tre Ricercari_.

Does not having a single Stockhausen CD count as a glaring gap? It's all relative.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

brianwalker said:


> And Handel.


HarpsichordConcerto at your service regarding any CDs featuring music by George Frideric Handel.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Headache music. 

I don't have a problem with noise music, but I think it should be interesting, detailed, nuanced, not just noisy for the sake of being noisy. I feel that in the 90s Merzbow achieved this happy medium, particularly in Flare Gun and Green Wheels. I'm not saying that Merzbow is contemporary classical, but a lot of people merging traditional instruments with electronics, or simply using pure electronics, stand to learn a lot from his 90s material. Take Hans Koch, for instance, in 2008 he brought a piece for string trio and laptops to the HCMF; the trio made occasional noises while the laptops produced extremely loud and unwavering sine waves that went on for several minutes at a time. That's headache music.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> HarpsichordConcerto at your service regarding any CDs featuring music by George Frideric Handel.


Handel is definitely a gap in my collection, unfortunately Ive never really had a bout of exploration with him and am unaware of large parts of his work. Im familiar with the Oratorios, suites and concerti grossi, but perhaps you could post a quick rundown of his other significant works that I should get into.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Handel is definitely a gap in my collection, unfortunately Ive never really had a bout of exploration with him and am unaware of large parts of his work. Im familiar with the Oratorios, suites and concerti grossi, but perhaps you could post a quick rundown of his other significant works that I should get into.


Your wrote you are familiar with the oratorios, suites and concerti grossi. I would say that is a very decent experience of Handel's music. "Standard experience" with Handel's music typically seem to be some exposure to the _Water Music_ suites, _Fireworks Music_, parts of _The Messiah_ and a few other instrumental pieces and an odd aria or two.

I'm not sure what your tastes are when it comes to vocal music. Handel was a composer of the voice by vocation. The breadth of his genius was best represented by his Italian cantatas, Italian operas and dramatic English oratorios. With his operas, I can recommed _Giulio Cesare in Egitto_, _Rinaldo_ and _Rodelinda_ to get started. With his oratorios/English drama, I can recommend _Acis and Galatea_, _Solomon_ and _Saul_. As for his Italian cantatas, he wrote over 100 that have survived, which I can recommend some fine CDs if you are keen. The Italian cantatas are gems. Some of the earlier pieces especially revealed how well trained the young Handel was, especially if you compared with church cantatas that JS Bach wrote of the same period - it was Bach who was the apprentice, not Handel!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Renaissance choral music as regards recordings & listening;
Beethoven´s & Haydn´s string quartets + Italian opera as regards listening (except Beethoven´s op.132).


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm quite the generalist, so I'm not fussed about gaps. Eg. I don't have a single Beethoven cycle, yet he has always been one of my favourite composers. I went through many phases of classical over the years. Many years I didn't buy many cd's, just listened to the radio & borrowed from my city library network. So I know the general repertoire, esp. my favourite that's stuff after 1800, to a good degree. I did a big cull of my classical collection 10 years ago. In last few years, I've bought around 500 cd's and gone to maybe 50 concerts, mainly chamber, but also other things from orchestral, choral, art-song, experimental/eclectronic, piano, period instruments, etc. I like the variety rather than specialisation.

To answer stluke's question in his OP, *my aim now is just mainly to buy Australian composers on cd.* You'd be surprised, not much of their stuff is played on classical radio here, and not much of it seems to be on youtube. So if there is a significant "gap," it's the classical music of my own country, which has only gotten a fraction of my cd collection so far. I have started collecting Aussie music recently on cd in a bigger way, and being systematic like that (which I'm usually not, I'm usually not systematic, I'm all over the shop).

Not surprisingly, I am connecting quite easily with a wide array of our composers of various styles and approaches. No wonder, they breathe the air I breathe here, so to speak. They are not located halfway across the world in some land foreign to me, they tread this soil, they tell our stories, histories and image our landscapes and lifestyles. It has been a joy and this kind of "gap plugging" so far has been far from a chore, it's been great. It's not the feeling that I have to do something, that I'm obliged in some way, but that I want to (well, really want to, actually)...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Lots and lots and lots of areas are under-represented, but I am only 21!

I admit to the most glaring gap being Baroque music, but I'm really not that interested in filling the hole. I don't like the style, and I don't like the sound of Baroque instruments. I'm sure you'd argue that there's a bit of Baroque for everyone - well, if you know anything that sounds Brahmsian, let me know. 

There are a few areas that I know I will enjoy exploring but haven't round to yet, particularly medieval and 20th century Russian.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Biggest gaps: 

1. Opera. 
2 (Edit). Soundtracks. 
3. Renaissance. 
4. Classical beyond Mozart and Beethoven. 

Those areas are more like crises than deficiencies. From here on out it's a little better, but still: 

5. Post-1980.
6. B-list Romantic era, especially late romantic composers: Raff, Bowen, Goetz, Liadov, Alfven, Delibes, Widor and such.
7. Overlapping with #5: Lieder beyond Schubert, Schumann, Brahms, Wolf. 
8. 1950 to 1980. Much better condition than #4, but still some notable absences. 

Those are huge gaps; I suppose I'm at least two or three hundred CDs away from having a collection without massive deficiencies - not that I'll stop buying loads of CDs at that point, but it'll be more for pleasure than duty, unlike now. But that's not so many CDs really, and the fact is that I really ought to focus more on listening to the music that I already have. I have maybe a hundred CDs that I've listened to only one time - and a lot of them are supposed to be really, really good. For example, I've heard all of the DHM 50th Anniversary box once, but very little of it twice. And even so, trying to fill that Renaissance gap, I'll soon probably load up on CDs by the Tallis Scholars and so on.

Also, random stuff here and there: 

Dowland's Lute music 
Berlioz' Requiem 
Mendelssohn's string quartets, Elijah
Dvorak's string quartets (except "American")
Haydn's London symphonies - I have a set, but I need a good set
Shostakovich's Preludes & Fugues 
Hindemith's Violin Concerto 
Handel's op. 6

Actually that's about all of the random stuff. I should just bite those bullets....


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I think I have every era in my CD collection. I wouldn't say I have gaps; it's more like thin areas, except when it comes to opera. I have several opera recordings, but I'm not actively exploring that genre, so as far as opera goes, my collection is more like swiss cheese.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm working right now on filling the gap of the major late-late romantic and early 20th century symphonists and concerto composers. I've heard more works by minor composers than major ones. Bruckner symphonies in their entirety. Mahler symphonies. To this date I've only listened to 1 and 2 in their entirety. I know the first movement to 6 as well. Sibelius symphonies, of which I would like to get to know better, I'm faring a little better than Mahler, having heard 2, 5 and 7 in entirety. Nielsen symphonies are another project. Shostakovich symphonic cycle. Prokofiev's. Are there any more major symphonic cycles I'm missing out on from this era.

Outside of the symphony, piano miniatures, piano sonatas, exist areas of the repertoire that don't yet interest me as much. My knowledge of tone poems I could see faring better. My knowledge and interest in various major mid/early romantic composers(Schumann, Mendelssohn, Schubert, Chopin, Liszt) could use a resurgence.

I suppose I could round the edges better with more modern music, as so far my modern tastes are highly conservative(Dutilleux, William Schumann). 

Opera. That's the most glaring one. I'm worst represented in opera, of all genres.

And though I know a lot about them already, Russian Romanticism, Classicism, and Baroque Concerti could always use more attention.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm pretty happy with my progress over the past few years. I wanted to expand my knowledge of 20th century composers, and I've listened to more music in three years than I did in the past 28 years.

I've tried unsuccessfully to enjoy certain older works from the baroque, classical, and romantic eras, so I'll just be happy with the pieces I do like. All which I discovered a long time ago.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't listen to much classical pre-Beethoven at all, and to be honest not that much more pre-WWI. Actually I listen to much less classical across the board than I did a few years ago, except for minimalism and contemporary stuff which I still listen to regularly.

Other areas of music I don't listen to much at the moment include hip hop, American country, happy hardcore, metal, punk, bossa nova, chanson, pre-60's jazz, modern R'n'B.

Up in the listening stakes are all sorts of electronic musics, lo-fi stuff, ambient, drone, field recordings, modern jazz, pop, various world/folk music, funk, soul.

I also try to listen to as much new music as possible, with this being a great time to catch up on things with all the end of year round-ups and such.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Off the top of my head list of folks poorly represented in my library include Mahler, Wagner, Dvorak and Shostakovich...it also included, however, Prokofiev and Schnittke when I first joined the forum and has since expanded quite a bit on these and more so who's to say if those guys will make it on my happy list some day.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> As for his Italian cantatas, he wrote over 100 that have survived, which I can recommend some fine CDs if you are keen. The Italian cantatas are gems. Some of the earlier pieces especially revealed how well trained the young Handel was, especially if you compared with church cantatas that JS Bach wrote of the same period - it was Bach who was the apprentice, not Handel!


I suppose im not quite as lacking as I thought, but please do recommend some Cantata recordings and ill have a look for them!
Thanks for your post.



Polednice said:


> Lots and lots and lots of areas are under-represented, but I am only 21!
> 
> There are a few areas that I know I will enjoy exploring but haven't round to yet, particularly medieval and 20th century Russian.


Ive really been focusing on Russian music in the past few years so if I can help, let me know



science said:


> Dvorak's string quartets (except "American")


Allow me to make some recommendations:

The 'Slavic' Quartet, op 51 is great, as is the C major op 81.



clavichorder said:


> Mahler symphonies. To this date I've only listened to 1 and 2 in their entirety. I know the first movement to 6 as well.


I would try 3 through 10 next.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Under the broad umbrella of 'classical', I have no gaps by era, but several by sub-genre. All vocal music is under-represented, except for medieval/Renaissance. Electronic music is nearly unrepresented, and will remain so. 'Atonal' music in the serial discipline is nearly absent, and will remain so. 21st C. music seems to be in a transitional phase, and I am mostly waiting for it to shake out.


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Lots and lots and lots of areas are under-represented, but I am only 21!
> 
> I admit to the most glaring gap being Baroque music, but I'm really not that interested in filling the hole. I don't like the style, and I don't like the sound of Baroque instruments. I'm sure you'd argue that there's a bit of Baroque for everyone - well, if you know anything that sounds Brahmsian, let me know.
> 
> There are a few areas that I know I will enjoy exploring but haven't round to yet, particularly medieval and 20th century Russian.


20TH CENTURY RUSSIAN????

but that's the best stuff...


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd say the most glaring gap is all vocal: choral other than Renaissance, songs other than Schumann and Dowland, etc...


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Renaissance - never really heard one piece from beginning to end.
Baroque - other than Vivaldi, Bach and few recordings of Handel, I really don't know much about this period. Even Bach I recently started collecting.
Opera - still not too interested but *want* to explore some day

Even "basic" collection seems never ending at this point, with well over 500 CDs already collected. For example, I just ordered Beethoven's Missa Solemnis and Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra CDs. How could I not have/heard them by now??


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Probably Baroque for me...honestly, besides Handel and Bach I'm not too interested at the moment.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

For anyone who has a blaring gap in the baroque(especially concerti), if you ever decide its not boring, I have pretty good knowledge of concerti.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I save the gaps for a rainy day. I like to dive into a genre and fully explore it, rather than cutting a generalized swath across everything. The next area I plan to explore is Baroque.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

bigshot said:


> I save the gaps for a rainy day. I like to dive into a genre and fully explore it, rather than cutting a generalized swath across everything. The next area I plan to explore is Baroque.


So many people on this site just don't have a clue about baroque or classical. I wonder why they think its less interesting...


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I think by far the biggest gap is opera. I have listened to quite a few overtures and preludes, but I have heard (or seen) very few actual operas. I have started to work on that and will continue, but for now I'm pretty ignorant of that area.

There are plenty of other gaps. My CD collection for modern/contemporary music is rather small, but lately I actually listen to roughly as much modern music as any other genre. Still I'm pretty weak in that area.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Within my own parameters (c. 1700 onwards) I'm quite happy with what I have so far and what I continue to get but still the lack of Vivaldi's Four Seasons stares me in the face - perhaps I'm demotivated because I've got a five disc-set of his other concertos. Other 18th century gaps I want to plug in the fullness of time are the 2nd book of Bach's '48', his St. John Passion and maybe an opera or two by Gluck and Rameau. Other than that I would like to acquire as many of Hindemith's chamber works as possible (I have approx. two thirds so far) but I'm in no real hurry. As regards composers who have completely passed me by there are the aforementioned Gluck and Rameau. Milhaud, Nono, Ligeti and Carter are some of the more illustrious later ones.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Opera and choral music. Though I seem to enjoy those types of music a little more in the Baroque era.  But overall, I'm looking for more instrumental music. Also don't enjoy atonal music or music that is extremely dissonant. Minimalism can get annoyiing as well. Though Philip Glass has some good stuff.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Sofronitsky said:


> Anything from Stockhausen to Ligeti and Crumb.
> 
> I don't understand this extreme dissonance. What am I to call these sounds, other than ugly?


Call them what you like, my friend - it's just your opinion. You have, however, chosen composers who have written plenty of music which many people would struggle to describe as ugly: Ligeti's _Atmospheres_, _Lontano_, on the one hand, his piano pieces on the other; plenty of Stockhausen from _Stimmung _(which is solely six overtones of a low B flat and therefore one of the most consonant pieces of music ever written), via the charming melodies of _Tierkreis_, to _Outer space_ and _Michael's journey around the world_; and, to name just one piece of Crumb's, _Music for a summer's evening_


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Call them what you like, my friend - it's just your opinion. You have, however, chosen composers who have written plenty of music which many people would struggle to describe as ugly: Ligeti's _Atmospheres_, _Lontano_, on the one hand, his piano pieces on the other; plenty of Stockhausen from _Stimmung _(which is solely six overtones of a low B flat and therefore one of the most consonant pieces of music ever written), via the charming melodies of _Tierkreis_, to _Outer space_ and _Michael's journey around the world_; and, to name just one piece of Crumb's, _Music for a summer's evening_


Well sure, if you want to nitpick. I don't know why _Sofro_ even mentions Ligeti anyway, when Kurtag is the more experimental Hungarian.


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

The only first-rate composer I can think of that is truly underrepresented in my collection is Robert Schumann. His works are always in my wish list, but... I always end giving priority to other stuff.

About genres, some could think that I don't have much piano solo music, but considering that this genre is not a particular favourite of mine, I don't feel it as a gap.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah I don't understand the hate for Baroque either. I guess it's one of those styles that people love or hate. It was an either one for me to get into because it is so melodic and pretty. I also the instruments used. Harpsichord, Oboe, Flute, Trumpet, Organ, and of course Violin.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> I suppose im not quite as lacking as I thought, but please do recommend some Cantata recordings and ill have a look for them!


There are many very fine Handel cantata recordings. A very decent set is a collection of 7 separate CDs featuring La Risonanza (on period instruments).

Volume 1


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Yeah I don't understand the hate for Baroque either. I guess it's one of those styles that people love or hate.


Nobody used the word hate in reference to the baroque. Some of us are just focused on other music.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Well polednice sure likes to talk about his dislike for baroque. I didn't want to say any names but he is definitely occupied in mentioning it in many threads. So yeah maybe hate is extreme but consumed with dislike would be better?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Well polednice sure likes to talk about his dislike for baroque. I didn't want to say any names but he is definitely occupied in mentioning it in many threads. So yeah maybe hate is extreme but consumed with dislike would be better?


Don't worry. I'm here. I love Baroque!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

HC- First of all, answers to your interesting questions will be all relative... It's all going to be a personal thing as to what the most glaring gaps are. I for one, don't care the slightest in owning any extremely noisy avant-garde-cacophonic-industrial-random-noise-like music, whereas some member or two here might proudly have thousands of such CDs.

Yes. I am aware that the answer cannot help but be made relative to the individual. I'm not suggesting that we all come up with a list of composers that are glaringly absent from our personal collection based on some ideal list of what we SHOULD all have or be aware of. If someone dislikes Wagner or Brahms I'm no suggesting an absence of Wagner of Brahms from their collection should be deemed a glaring gap.

When I asked this question before, the two composers who I immediately thought of were Verdi and Stravinsky. I was embarrassed to admit that in spite of my love of _La Traviata_ (the first opera I ever saw... in the classic Zeffirelli film), and in spite of the fact that Aida was the first opera I ever attended in person... the experience to which I attributed my love of opera... I had more opera recordings by Gluck, and Rossini, and Donizetti, and Puccini, and Strauss than I had by Verdi. This is a situation I have since rectified.

In the case of Stravinsky, I had long admired the early ballets: _Petrouschka, The Firebird, The Rite of Spring_, and a _Soldier's Story_. But for whatever reason my exploration of Stravinsky stopped there. I have sense fleshed out my collection further... although I have mixed feelings about the later works.

After Verdi, the composer who has jumped out as the most underrepresented in my collection over the last year was Handel... and this is in spite of the fact that at the time when I initially raised this question, I had three recordings of the Messiah, the Royal Fireworks and Water Music, Solomon, the Concerti Grossi op. 3, the Violin Sonatas, the Keyboard Suites (4 discs), and at least a half a dozen discs of recitals. In spite of the number of discs I had already by Handel, over the last year he has only continued to grow in my esteem as I have delved deeper into his work picking up the Dixit Dominus, Coronation Anthems, Alexander's Feast, the Ode for St. Cecilia's Day, the operas Rinaldo, Ariodante, Tamerlano, and Alcina, at least a dozen discs of his cantatas, and another half-dozen of further recitals.

At this point? What composers do I feel are wanting in my collection? I still recognize that I need to delve deeper into the operas and other vocal compositions of Handel and Vivaldi. I wish to flesh out my collection of music by the Baroque opera composers in general. I could probably stand to dig a bit deeper into Grieg, Dvorak, Berlioz and a few others... but unlike this time last year, I don't think that my collection as a whole exhibits any glaring gaps in terms of composers that I consider "major".

Where I do recognize gaps is in terms of musical eras and genre. I don't think that any other period yet matches the depth and richness of my collection of music of the Romantic period. I have been consciously working on building my Baroque collection and my grasp of Baroque music for some two years. Beyond my increased admiration for Handel and Vivaldi, major "discoveries" have included Rameau, and Couperin and the French Baroque as a whole, Biber, Zelenka, Schutz, Alessandro Scarlatti, Syvius Weiss, etc... Nor has my collection of Modern and Contemporary, Renaissance, or Medieval Music come near to the depth of my Baroque collection... let alone the Romantics... but again I don't feel any glaring gaps for the simple reason that I suspect I have as great of a grasp of these eras as almost anyone else outside of the specialist. No... the period where I have come to recognize my failing is that of the "classical era". Certainly I have listened to a wealth of music by Mozart, Haydn, and young Beethoven... and more recently I have gone out of my way to pick up more music by Gluck, Boccherini, Chrubini, and others... but there are so many other composers such as C.P.E. Bach, J.C. Bach, François Joseph Gossec, Josef Mysliveček, Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf, Giovanni Paisiello, Domenico Cimarosa, Carl Stamitz, Muzio Clementi, Johann Nepomuk Hummel, Joseph Kraus, Louis Spohr, Franz Anton Hoffmeister, etc... whose music may never rise to the level of Mozart of Haydn at their absolute peak... but yet it most certainly attains a consistent level equal to much of Mozart, Haydn or Beethoven.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Edited. -filler text-


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> HarpsichordConcerto at your service regarding any CDs featuring music by George Frideric Handel.


Hit me with the best, the most esoteric, i.e. the equivalent of Beethoven's Late Quartets.

My budget is unlimited.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Goals for 2012:

- Non-Bachian baroque
- As much and as wide of variety of opera as possible (even atonal... gasp)
- Give Mahler and Bruckner a 2nd chance
- Wagner's 3 early operas 
- Become much more intimately familiar with _Parsifal
- _Buy the Boulez DVD Ring and watch the whole thing in a single day
- Maybe some Brahms?


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I do not have, or have not listened to, (honestly I forget about it) Elijah. By the way, I highly reccomend Op. 87(Preludes and fugues, correct me if i am wrong.  ) by Shostakovitch, one of his greatest works imo. Until recently I didn't own my own copy of the 12 seasons by Vivaldi.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I thought I'd revive this thread because I was thinking again about the most obvious or glaring gaps in my personal collection. I think the area where I sense I am lacking is in music of the "classical era" beyond Mozart, Haydn, Rossini, early Beethoven, Gluck, and a few others. I am rather ignorant of the opera of this era beyond Mozart/Haydn/Gluck. Any suggestions HC? The other area where I truly sense a void is in the realm of Russian opera. Recently I picked up three of Tchaikovsky's operas (beyond Eugene Onegin... which I have long had). But recently I have been listening to/sampling these operas on Spotify with real interest:























































While I am greatly enamored of Rimsky-Korsakov's orchestral music (and he sure was one of the greatest at orchestration) I have long had the feeling that one cannot truly know Rimsky-Korsakov until one knows his operas. The Gegiev box set includes 5 operas (sans librettos) and yet that still leaves The Snow Queen, Christmas Eve, The Tale of Tsar Saltan, and The Golden Cockerel (Le Coq d'or) among the better known (if only through orchestral suites).


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

My next area to explore is baroque other than Handel and Bach. But it's going to have to wait a little bit because I'm on a piano and opera kick right now.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Goals for 2012:
> - Buy the Boulez DVD Ring and watch the whole thing in a single day


I love the Ring like crazy, but I bet you can't do it.


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

1750-1880

But I heard of Mozart and Haydn!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

bigshot said:


> My next area to explore is baroque other than Handel and Bach. But it's going to have to wait a little bit because I'm on a piano and opera kick right now.


That was my area of exploration two years ago... and quite pleasurable and enlightening it was.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

bigshot said:


> I love the Ring like crazy, but I bet you can't do it.


You are sadly underestimating the amount of free time I have on the weekends.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Renaissance and Medieval. I doubt I fix those holes. Just not easy stuff to get into. Maybe Dowland and Byrd are worth checking out though since I did get their cd's.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I have heard very little from Bruckner and Vaughan Williams, two composers that seem to be mentioned a lot on this site.
In addition, I have watched/listened to very little opera, and choral music in general.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Pre-Baroque remains my weakest area. It's not as bad as it used to be, but it's bad. I've been doing jazz a lot lately, but I'll get to the Renaissance eventually.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd say that Mozart, Bruckner, and Schumann are my biggest gaps. I've listened to quite a few works by all of them, but never really spent the time to become familiar with very many of their works. Then again, only 24hrs in a day, can't do it all! I also really want to listen to more Saint-Saens, I've heard a lot of his stuff but I feel like I could still go a bit deeper!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Good news for these glaring gaps is that we have a lifetime to fix those.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Good news for these glaring gaps is that we have a lifetime to fix those.


Depending on how much longer we have, of course! :tiphat:


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Baroque, Pre Baroque, Classical eras. I might add contemporary music as well, but I think I heard more modern music than Baroque. I am not even sure I want to fill those gaps (except for the contemporary stuff and maybe even early chant music), at least not in the near future.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Chrythes said:


> Baroque, Pre Baroque, Classical eras. I might add contemporary music as well, but I think I heard more modern music than Baroque. I am not even sure I want to fill those gaps (except for the contemporary stuff and maybe even early chant music), at least not in the near future.


3 of those 4 are pretty good eras. You're missing out if you don't dive deep into them. Baroque, Classical, and Contemporary being those worth checking out. The contemporary might not be easy at first but if you learn to like experimental sounds, you will open a world of new things.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

My biggest gap is chamber music.

End of story.

:tiphat:


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> 3 of those 4 are pretty good eras. You're missing out if you don't dive deep into them. Baroque, Classical, and Contemporary being those worth checking out. The contemporary might not be easy at first but if you learn to like experimental sounds, you will open a world of new things.


I like contemporary, at least some of it (as with any other era). I find classical and baroque too 'ornamental'. Many sounds and passages that seem to be used only for the sake of it. I find it a bit fake and uninteresting, even though I don't deny that there's great music to find there.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

My biggest gaps are:
Opera and Avant-garde

However, there are many more "holes" in my knowledge and collection


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

The operas of Mozart and Strauss and the generic ones; Renaissance and pre-Renaissance music, non-Bach baroque.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I find that I have a predilection for solo and chamber works. I really want to "get into" symphonies and opera but unless I'm going to a live concert I don't get much enjoyment from listening to them at home. I would love to overcome this but meh what can I do? :O(


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Never listened to : most of Joseph Haydn except very few of the famous symphonies (farewell, surprise). Mahler's 7th and *GASP* 9th symphony. Lots of Mahler, actually. 

Collection : Baroque and pre-Baroque. Extremely underrepresented.


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> 3 of those 4 are pretty good eras. You're missing out if you don't dive deep into them. Baroque, Classical, and Contemporary being those worth checking out.


Wouldn't you know, pre-baroque (i.e. early music, or medieval and renaissance) is also a "pretty good" era. 

I am just beginning to travel in this area, but I love the masses of William Byrd & Palestrina; the albums of chant and polyphony by Anonymous 4; Sheppard's Media Vita as performed by Stile Antico. That's a lot of vocal. For instrumental, you could try Ensemble Unicorn. Here's a good one that'll make you want to dance (I'm totally serious):










As for my gaps:

1. I have been listening to Haydn in a serious way for well over a year now and I would still say his oeuvre is my biggest gap. There's just so much to listen to. I still only have gotten to know about a third of the symphonies, mostly the Sturm und Drang, the Paris, the "Oxford," plus the most famous London ones. Most of the unnicknamed London symphonies are still mainly a blank to me. Also I don't know Haydn's chamber music beyond the string quartets, esp. the piano trios. As for the piano sonatas--I have heard about two thirds of them but only about half a dozen well enough to have a conversation about them

2. nearly all opera outside of Mozart/Da Ponte and Verdi's last two.

3. early music (still just feeling my way)

4. lieder generally

5. I have literally no music by Monteverdi

6. Bach's cantatas (and I have little inclination in that direction right now)

7. Bruckner's symphonies # 00 - 7, not including #4. I own #1-9, and have listened to them all. But I only feel like I know 4, 8 and 9. The rest remain terra incognita despite my having heard them.

8. Mahler's #3 (and I doubt I am ever going tobother to fill this gap).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I just picked up this set which will go a large way toward filling in my gaps in Rimsky-Korsakov's operas (and Russian opera in general):










While browsing through my shelves I realized that not only was I lacking in R-K's operas... but I have next to nothing by him beyond _Scheherazade _. I grew up listening to his orchestral works on LPs so much that I truly never recognized that I had never got around to picking up his music on CD. Of course I set about to immediately rectify this by picking up these highly acclaimed (and bargain-priced) discs:




























The Russians were the first composers of the Romantic era that I feel in love with. With time my tastes shifted toward the greater formal structure of the Germans... as well as the lyricism of the Italians and French... who together make up the great majority of my "classical" collection. Still I come around now and again to my old love and I have made a conscious effort to flesh out the Russian composers in my collection until they nearly rival the French and Italians in scope and scale. Now if I don't find myself burned out on Rimsky-Korsakov with all these discs arriving at once.:lol:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

5. I have literally no music by Monteverdi

Surely you must rectify this. I recommend the Vespers as the starting point. After that? _Orfeo_ and the late madrigals.

6. Bach's cantatas

Again... a glaring gap. There is such a breadth and variety in these works... and some of his absolute finest music.

Mahler's #3 (and I doubt I am ever going tobother to fill this gap).

Why not? A truly marvelous symphony... and one that can be had in the finest performances (Abbado, Bernstein, Leinsdorf) at bargain prices.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Lenfer said:


> I find that I have a predilection for solo and chamber works. I really want to "get into" symphonies and opera but unless I'm going to a live concert I don't get much enjoyment from listening to them at home. I would love to overcome this but meh what can I do? :O(


I wouldn't worry too much. I'm kind of like that with some things, a good deal of things. But this forum is a great resource to _get over_ or overcome these things. I've had _Road to Damascus _moments with composers I never felt would click. J.S. Bach for one, but others as well. Also exposure to American composers, eg. Hovhaness, through American members here.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I almost listen to everything 'historical' since the age of John Dowland till Ravel and Shostakovitch, and recently the works of some minimalist composers and film music. The only style I cannot stand is 'Atonal' heresy!


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I sometimes think about all the music I still need to listen to then realise how huge the gaps in my musical listening really are. Operas are a major problem, with me knowing only a few of the best known ones. But even in the fairly standard repertoire there are things I have never heard.


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Mahler's #3 (and I doubt I am ever going tobother to fill this gap).
> 
> Why not? A truly marvelous symphony... and one that can be had in the finest performances (Abbado, Bernstein, Leinsdorf) at bargain prices.


I already own it, in two versions (Haitink, Tilson Thomas). It's not about ownership but setting aside 1 hour and 40 minutes for uninterrupted listening to a single symphony. Unless I go to hear it performed live, I don't anticipate ever having that much time for uninterrupted listening. (And it's not a matter of short attention span----I listen to the Mahler 9 and Burckner 8 quite a lot, which fill an 80 minute disc easily--but that extra 20 minutes just defeats me.) I have started listening to the 3rd many times, but I always tune out long before the end. I know the fault is mine and all that.



StlukesguildOhio said:


> 5. I have literally no music by Monteverdi
> 
> Surely you must rectify this. I recommend the Vespers as the starting point. After that? _Orfeo_ and the late madrigals.


Can you recommend good & affordable recordings please? When I've gone to choose a _Vespers_ and _Orfeo_ I've found myself overwhelmed by my options.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

The following are all top-notch recordings:














































My first copy was the Boston Baroque, which remains an outstanding performance... and possibly my favorite... and purchased through an Amazon Marketplace dealer it can be had for around $12 US. The Gardiner is one of his best recordings. The Parrott is by far the cheapest at around $6 US; while the Christie recording was voted best by the editors of Gramophone Magazine a couple years ago. Any of these would make a fine starting point into Monteverdi.


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

Thanks Saint Luke. I revere Christie / Florissants, incidentally---their Mozart Requiem is the only one for me!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

An interesting assumption in this thread is that we should eventually know all of the most famous stuff. If only life were long enough. In a way I envy the listeners of the 1960s who had a much smaller canon. Of course I don't actually want to give up Brumel or Golijov. But there is a lot more work to do.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I think there is a box set of Parrott's Monteverdi recordings (there is in Korea, and I got it); anyone considering his recording of the vespers might want to look into that.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Q. What are the most glaring gaps in your music collection/music listening?

A. My collection ranges chronologically from Corelli to Schnittke. Any gaps are clearly intentional, after little to much thought. No second guessing.

Q. What individual composers do you admit (perhaps with some embarrassment) to being woefully underrepresented in your musical collection?

A. I had a long list on some thread, but haven't been able to find it. No embarrassment whatsoever (except maybe a little for TC's search function). These composers shall remain for the foreseeable future, outcasts, and like it.*

*Q. What musical period/style/genre do you feel you really ought to explore more?

A. Modern, and I'm doing so, though adding composers is not at the forefront.*


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

*What are the most glaring gaps in your music collection/music listening?
*
Early romanticism. Such tripe.

*What individual composers do you admit (perhaps with some embarrassment) to being woefully underrepresented in your musical collection?
*
Without embarrassment, the non-Wagner variety.

*What musical period/style/genre do you feel you really ought to explore more?*

Wagner.


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

Couchie said:


> *What individual composers do you admit (perhaps with some embarrassment) to being woefully underrepresented in your musical collection?
> *
> Without embarrassment, the non-Wagner variety.
> 
> ...


_Hominem unius libri timeo._


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Two esteemed composers I've yet to develop an interest in:

Hugo Wolf (lieder only), and Anton Webern, oddly.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

If there are any glaring gaps in my musical listening it's probily because I don't like the music I'm not listening to!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

presto said:


> If there are any glaring gaps in my musical listening it's probily because I don't like the music I'm not listening to!


I think this is a rather dangerous assumption. You never know there might be something that's perfect for you but having not explored you may never find it.

If I live to 100 and have thousands of recordings I'd still die unsatisfied with my collection. I find the same applies to books I will never read them all but I can try.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Even those of us with a sizable collection of recorded music... and my collection now numbers some 3000 CDs... still find that there are glaring omissions or gaps. For whatever reason, I never saw fit to pick up anything by Carl Nielsen... until now. I've heard a few of his symphonies in passing... on Spotify and elsewhere... and a collection of his symphonies has been on my Amazon "wish list" for years... but I never got around to actually picking these up. Last week I stumbled upon these two box sets:



















And I thought, "What the hell?" The orchestral set contains all 6 symphonies as well as his orchestral suites along with 2 DVDs presenting filmed live performances of all 6 symphonies by the Danish National Symphony Orchestra. The second set contains 6 discs of Nielsen's chamber music and solo instrumental music. All the performances were highly rated by various classical periodicals and yet are near dirt cheap considering the number of discs.

Right now I'm listening to disc 1 from the Orchestral Music box set (Symphony 3 "Sinfonia Espansiva" and Symphony 2 "The Four Temperments") and I must admit I am quite impressed. In one way its sad that I have only now come to discover Nielsen. On the other hand... it's great to know that there will always be great music that I have yet to discover.

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

For a long time it was the Classical era: Mozart and Haydn just didn't do it for me. Now, I like them. I basically enjoy all time periods, but I have to say I don't enjoy vocal music that much--I vastly prefer instrumental music.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

More specifically to answer question 1,2,3:
1. Classic Era

2. Mahler / Barber

3. Late Romanticism (post Dvorak) / Baroque / Modern Tonal varieties of styles


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Lenfer said:


> I think this is a rather dangerous assumption. You never know there might be something that's perfect for you but having not explored you may never find it.
> 
> If I live to 100 and have thousands of recordings I'd still die unsatisfied with my collection. I find the same applies to books I will never read them all but I can try.


Yes, this is the problem of mortality and it makes me angry. All I want is to know all the great art and ideas of humanity. But I will fail. As I pretty much have spent my life failing.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

My media server has put my appreciation of music on a whole new level. I have about a year and a half of music ripped into several iTunes libraries organized by genre. It runs on random shuffle 24/7 to every room in my house. I can switch it on and off and adjust the volume in each room using my iPhone.

Sometimes it just blends into the background, other times I'm focused on listening. I even have it playing at a low volume while I sleep.

I am constantly hearing wonderful things that I haven't heard before and pulling out my phone to see what it is. Music is an even bigger part of my everyday life than before.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Glaring gaps : opera and piano concertos - but that's because I don't really like them, with a few exceptions. I have tried.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Opera. I only have 2 short (for opera anyway) one-act operas in my collection (Il tabarro and Stravinsky's The Nightingale)

There's also a few of the 'great' choral works I have yet to own. The Dream of Gerontius, War Requiem, Ein Deutsches Requiem, Berlioz' and Verdi's Requiems, etc.

At the moment, I'm not really all that interested in pre-Beethoven music. I have a few Mozart, Haydn, Handel et al. works, but I don't listen to them very often.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

French Opera!!!

Well... not all French opera. I have a decent selection of French Baroque operas by Rameau, Lully, etc... and I do have a couple operas by Bizet including (obviously) _Carmen_... and I also have Debussy's _Pelléas et Mélisande_... but I still haven't picked up Berlioz' _Les Troyens_ , Gounod's _Faust_, nor little else from the late 19th/early 20th century. Recently, I've been hooked on Johann Strauss' operettas and a number of French composers of the period. Perhaps I'm a bit burned out on the heavy, tragic music and long for something with a bit more sensuality and _Joie de vivre_.

I played this disc just the other day...










and found it a fabulous little opera with the most delicious music.

And then I stumbled upon this box set:










At present, I have one Massenet opera (_Manon_, of course), a lovely disc of arias, and _Eve_ (Mysterium in Three Parts) a vocal/choral work that is essentially an opera in everything except name. These alone have led me to an absolute admiration for Massenet's music... and a desire for more. And then I came upon the above box set...
23 discs!! The following full operas: _Don Quichotte, Esclarmonde, Le Jongleur de Notre-Dame, Le Roi de Lahore, Manon, Thaïs, Thérèse, Werther_, as well as the ballet music Carillon, Manon, and Le Cid, a collection of songs, and a good number of other works. Just Werther, Thaïs, and Don Quichotte would cost as much for the price of admission to this 23 disc box set... to say nothing of the classic Beverly Sills/Nicolai Gedda recording of _Manon_.


----------



## DABTSAR (Dec 1, 2011)

nighthawk, hugo wolf is great I would definitely encourage you to listen to his lied (and the Italian Serenade)! I dont konw webern real well but from what I've heard I've found him very rewarding. 
My gaps are woeful.
classical/early romantic
baroque
pre-baroque
comtemporary classical
newer pop
jazz


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*What are the most glaring gaps in your music collection/music listening?*
A LOT. I have a minuscule CD collection than what seems to be the normal here. For example, the CDs I have of Beethoven are symphonies and a few lieder. I have no Brahms whatsoever, I have around 10 CDs of music by Bach, less of Mozart, 0 Verdi, 0 Myaskovsky, 0 Prokofiev, 0 Palestrina, 0 Weber, 0 Monteverdi, 0 Puccini, 0 Stockhausen, 0 so much more else.

*What individual composers do you admit (perhaps with some embarrassment) to being woefully underrepresented in your musical collection?*
*Ligeti,* Schumann, Beethoven, Wagner, Monteverdi, Mozart, Chopin, Tchaikovsky, Bach, Handel, Stockhausen, Schoenberg, Webern, Berg and just about every single composer there is.

*What musical period/style/genre do you feel you really ought to explore more?*
Renaissance, Medieval, Romantic.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

No glaring gaps. All my CD racks are crammed full of the stuff I like. I have no interest in wasting time and money on building a comprehensive collection to include stuff I don't like, just to say I've heard it.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

starthrower said:


> No glaring gaps. All my CD racks are crammed full of the stuff I like. I have no interest in wasting time and money on building a comprehensive collection to include stuff I don't like, just to say I've heard it.


That is an amazing and healthy attitude. I envy you. I don't have that kind of peace of mind.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Well I never bought certain kinds of music because of peer pressure. I don't travel in those social circles. I only buy stuff I want to listen to. And I have no idea how I got interested in this stuff? I come from an unmusical working class family that has no record collection. But I love modern music. I shy away from extreme consonance!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

starthrower said:


> Well I never bought certain kinds of music because of peer pressure. I don't travel in those social circles. I only buy stuff I want to listen to. And I have no idea how I got interested in this stuff? I come from an unmusical working class family that has no record collection. But I love modern music. I shy away from extreme consonance!


You and I have a few things in common.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't have any music by Stockhausen and Xenakis in my collection. Is this considered very glaring? It's all a matter of opinion. To some, it might well be as glaring as not having a Beethoven symphony. What do you think? Does HarpsichordConcerto not having music by Stockhausen and Xenakis in his collection suggest he has a glaring gap?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I don't have any music by Stockhausen and Xenakis in my collection. Is this considered very glaring? It's all a matter of opinion. To some, it might well be as glaring as not having a Beethoven symphony. What do you think? Does HarpsichordConcerto not having music by Stockhausen and Xenakis in his collection suggest he has a glaring gap?


It is a glaring gap in my collection but for you, certainly not. Me only having one CD of Elgar is not a glaring gap because I don't give a **** about the crap music by him. I only have a recording of his symphony no. 3 completed by some other dude and it is probably one of the worst things I have heard in my life. Elgar is the musical equivalent of poo.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Spoken like a true blue Aussie!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I have both Elgar and Xenakis in my collection. Certainly not every work of theirs, but a few of each. I don't see a need to 'toilet' one composer and correspondingly elevate another. I have not heard Elgar and Xenakis played on the same concert program, but I have heard Vaughan Williams and Xenakis works for string orchestra on an all 20th century string orchestra program a few years back. Audiences want diversity, generally speaking. I'm preaching to the converted here, I think listeners of this forum are all quite eclectic. I'm just saying that there's no need to set up dichotomies.

Having said that, my 'glaring gap' is Wagner. Gave all I had by him away a couple of months back. I accept him as an innovator but otherwise I don't want to listen to his things. I really have no need for him just as either of you guys don't want Elgar or Xenakis. & I don't see a problem with that, there's plenty of other music to enjoy, there's loads of it. All you have to do is pluck it from the air as Elgar once said .


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

No glaring gaps. All my CD racks are crammed full of the stuff I like. I have no interest in wasting time and money on building a comprehensive collection to include stuff I don't like, just to say I've heard it.

Then how do you know whether you will or will not like something if you don't bother to give it a listen? I doubt that many of us with larger CD collections make a big effort to collect things that they don't like. I'm surely not likely to rush out and buy a lot of Ligeti, Xenakis, or Stockhausen... even if they go on sale.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I've heard a big enough variety of stuff on classical radio over the past 30 years to know what appeals to me. I'm also a regular library patron, and I've checked out hundreds of CDs over the years. I've had to go out and buy some Ligeti and Xenakis, as well as Lutoslawski, Varese, and Penderecki because they won't play it on the radio. At least not very often. I have heard Varese a couple of times in 30 years, and it wasn't locally programmed, it was a CSO broadcast. I love Varese and Lutoslawski, the others are hit and miss for me. I love some pieces, and others have me scratching my head. I've yet to listen to any Stockhausen.


----------

